# Officer Down: Owen Fisher



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

07/18/2005

Mich. officer killed in accident during chase

Officer Down: Owen Fisher - [Flint, Michigan]

Biographical Info

Age: 24

Additional info: Officer Fisher had only been with the force for four months. He leaves behind a fiance.

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Officer Fisher died after his cruiser collided with another cruiser during a pursuit.

Date of Incident: July 16, 2005

Suspect Info: The 19-year-old suspect, whose name has not been released, is in police custody along with a male and female passenger.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Associated Press

FLINT, Mich. - Two police cruisers collided during a chase Saturday, killing a Flint police officer who had been with the force for four months and seriously injuring three other officers, police said.

The crash happened about 1:50 a.m. as police were trying to stop an erratic driver in Genesee County, police said in a news release.

The officer who died was identified as Owen Fisher, 24, a Flint native. The two cruisers collided in Burton. One car flipped and caught fire, witnesses said.

The Michigan State Police and officers from Flint continued the chase and arrested a 19-year-old man, who was being held in the Genesee County Jail pending charges.


----------

